# Tribute fridge door does not clear carpet



## agreenthing (Apr 17, 2019)

Do you have a Tribute where the fridge door opens over the carpet? When I put the carpet down in my new 2019 Tribute I found the fridge door won't open (well it will if you force it, but that's not right). Anyone else experienced this, it does not look like an easy job to raise the fridge the CM or so it needs? I've notified the dealer I bought it from but they are taking their time getting back to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It will get easier...…. But depending on the aperture it could be possible to raise the fridge just a nats.

Ray.


----------



## agreenthing (Apr 17, 2019)

I dont think it will get easier without wearing the carpet away. A matchstick gets trapped between the door and the floor (without carpet). The fridge has been fitted with no regard to the carpet. I would be interested to hear from any other Tribute owners either way - fridge door and carpet OK or same problem as me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would take it back to the dealer and leave it there until it's fixed.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If the motorhome was advertised as coming with a fridge and a carpet then it's up to the dealer to sort it out. If, for example, only the fridge was included in the spec and the carpet was a surprise extra, then it's down to the dealer's goodwill - or not!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems to read that he added the carpet after Peter. So raising the fridge might be the only solution.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

agreenthing said:


> Do you have a Tribute where the fridge door opens over the carpet? When I put the carpet down in my new 2019 Tribute I found the fridge door won't open (well it will if you force it, but that's not right). Anyone else experienced this, it does not look like an easy job to raise the fridge the CM or so it needs? I've notified the dealer I bought it from but they are taking their time getting back to me.


If you are on Facebook there is an 'Autotrail Owners Group' where I've noticed quite a few Tribute owners, maybe they can advise.

I'll ask a question there if you aren't on FB ?

Terry


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

All of the pictures of new Tribute motorhomes I could easily find show interiors with carpet in the sales blurb - so I suspect that the carpet is “standard”, and therefore a dealer problem to resolve (along with the manufacturer to stop creating future occurrences). 

Regards,
John


----------



## agreenthing (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone - dealer has confirmed the one he has in stock has the same problem so he's raised it with Auto Trail.


----------



## choirboy (May 8, 2019)

agreenthing said:


> Do you have a Tribute where the fridge door opens over the carpet? When I put the carpet down in my new 2019 Tribute I found the fridge door won't open (well it will if you force it, but that's not right). Anyone else experienced this, it does not look like an easy job to raise the fridge the CM or so it needs? I've notified the dealer I bought it from but they are taking their time getting back to me.


Yes we have had the same with our 2018 Imala. We have removed the carpet and put a mat down the centre.


----------

